# Solved: air temp sensor not detected



## dewittdennison (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi guys, I just picked up a dell OptiPlex 755. I like it but Iv'e had a lot of work to do on it . someone loaded windows 7 over the windows vista it came with but did not finish the job,so I had a lot of fun getting it going. After getting avg on it ,getting explorer 8 updated to 11 ,getting the sp1 and other programs and updates up and going, I changed the ram. it came with just 1 gig of ram and I was lucky to have just the right sticks to upgrade it to 4gigs. Don't worry I checked out the speck before changing the memory, however I now get a message when I start up the computer that it cannot detect the air sensor or the front panel?? also the fan seems to be running fairly hard. can someone explain what might be the problem thx dewitt


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Check out the following link and skip to Issue 5.

http://www.dell.com/support/Article/us/en/19/540800/EN


----------



## dewittdennison (Sep 13, 2014)

thx you solved my problem but in an unexpected way. I learned a little lesson ( Im a rookie at computers) unplugging the computer and draining the remaining power out seemed to solve the problem. I didn't find any unconnected wires but when I got it back together it worked great. problem solved thx dewitt


----------

